# Sol Wacom the upgrader



## PC Master Race (Jan 19, 2021)

My new sona :

NAME : Sol
SPECIES : monkey-gorilla
BODY BUILD : 6'2"











Check out my other sona, Cosmos : https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/cosmos-the-restorer.1671283/


----------



## JuniperW (Jan 20, 2021)

I hardly see any primate sonas! What inspired you to choose such an unusual species?


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 20, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> I hardly see any primate sonas! What inspired you to choose such an unusual species?


I just like monkeys because I sorta see them like humans, with fur and tail. And that's the main ideal for me, heh.
That and I really REALLY like these big beasts in the anime Dragon Ball, the Great Apes :


----------



## Hogo (Jan 20, 2021)

Pretty cool concept you got going here, I love primates and bigger guys! What kind of storyline are you looking at for him? I see a lot of potential in a journey/adventure to become good at a craftsman/artisan type of role like a blacksmith. If he's avoiding conflict and combat but making weapons there's always that underlying relationship of the job to conflict.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 20, 2021)

Hogo said:


> Pretty cool concept you got going here, I love primates and bigger guys! What kind of storyline are you looking at for him? I see a lot of potential in a journey/adventure to become good at a craftsman/artisan type of role like a blacksmith. If he's avoiding conflict and combat but making weapons there's always that underlying relationship of the job to conflict.


He considers it more an art form. And, he avoids conflict and combat, as in he won't fight. But ! He'd still provide support for others.
In fact, I'm working on his "gameplay (or RP) mechanic" right now, so stay tuned


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 20, 2021)

Interesting....you went with a monkey sona of the similarity of the Great Ape from DBZ?

Awesome concept! I love how he looks! Keep up that amazing work, because it only gets better from here on out!

Wondrous story and character idea! Top marks!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 20, 2021)

Zenith the Mew said:


> Interesting....you went with a monkey sona of the similarity of the Great Ape from DBZ?
> 
> Awesome concept! I love how he looks! Keep up that amazing work, because it only gets better from here on out!
> 
> Wondrous story and character idea! Top marks!


Thanks, hehe. I wanna try something much more simple than the mess I have with my mammoth, so I don't get indecisive all the time.
In fact I would simplify the mammoth too. A lot.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 20, 2021)

A Heart In Pieces said:


> Thanks, hehe. I wanna try something much more simple than the mess I have with my mammoth, so I don't get indecisive all the time.
> In fact I would simplify the mammoth too. A lot.


Indeed, but granted, I'll miss the mammoth form, but this is a welcome change! Also, what made you change the name as well? He used to be Cosmos, but now Sol?

I like the name, but what made ya change it?


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 20, 2021)

Zenith the Mew said:


> Indeed, but granted, I'll miss the mammoth form, but this is a welcome change! Also, what made you change the name as well? He used to be Cosmos, but now Sol?
> 
> I like the name, but what made ya change it?


Oh no, the mammoth is still there, still named Cosmos. This monkey is just a different sona.
His name is Sol Wacom right ?
Sol means sun, and Wacom is the brand of drawing tablet I use.
Sol Wacom also sounds like Sun Wukong... kinda.


----------



## Hogo (Jan 20, 2021)

A Heart In Pieces said:


> He considers it more an art form. And, he avoids conflict and combat, as in he won't fight. But ! He'd still provide support for others.
> In fact, I'm working on his "gameplay (or RP) mechanic" right now, so stay tuned



I'm a sucker for support characters. They're always the ones I gravitate towards.

I main a gunsmith in non-furry setting I RP in who hates factional war but loves guns and making them and so he has that passion he considers a cursed dream, I think there is a lot of great thematic potential for smiths or anyone who makes weapons in settings that see plenty of conflict.

Look forward to the abilities! I'm trying to figure out what my sona's abilities will be too atm.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 20, 2021)

Hogo said:


> I'm a sucker for support characters. They're always the ones I gravitate towards.
> 
> I main a gunsmith in non-furry setting I RP in who hates factional war but loves guns and making them and so he has that passion he considers a cursed dream, I think there is a lot of great thematic potential for smiths or anyone who makes weapons in settings that see plenty of conflict.
> 
> Look forward to the abilities! I'm trying to figure out what my sona's abilities will be too atm.


Oh I already got the tools of the trade for crafting weapons down, heh. Straight up from my other sona... like this :


Spoiler: Force of the natural world




*HALO LIGHT* : The first and most important tool of trade, the set of fire sunlight, frost moonlight and electrical starlight collectively referred to as "halo light". Instead of fire, molten lava, water and the likes, the force and temperature of the light can be altered to melt and cool/harden materials, as well as cut them apart clean off and welding them back together seamlessly like using a torch. Also because only temperature is used, the materials have no impurity, and the final products are always of flawlessly perfect quality.
*GRAVITY* : Used to remotely manipulate the melted materials into any shape, and hold the weapon parts together without having to actually physically hold them by hands.
*NEBULA CLOUDS* : Colors and textures used for weapons, which give them a cosmic, space-like appearance.
*AURORA WAVES* : Used to darken or brighten the colors and textures of the weapons, and to give them the signature neon-like glow along the edges and surfaces.






Spoiler: Advanced techniques




*WEAPON ENCHANTMENT* : By combining all 3 types of halo light, as well as gravity, the weapons are perpetually melted and hardened back and forth but without being completely deformed (as it's held together by gravity) or even damaged. With the pull of gravity, the energy of the enchantment is also constantly drawn into the weapon ; during its harden process, with the starlight charging it, the weapon gradually and continuously absorbs the energy of the enchantment.
*WEAPON MADE FROM MAGIC* : By using gravity to gather the lava from the earth core as well as plasma from the sun surface, and combining the two with the sunlight, a special fire is made that can melt even raw, pure, intangible energy force (be it magic, or even godlike/otherworldly power) just like melting any physical materials known to men thus far. With this, energy can be forged into solid, physical, tangible weapons all the same, while still retaining the full original power.


----------



## Hogo (Jan 20, 2021)

So I guess getting good at using halo light is about learning how to cut precisely with it?

I'm guessing there's a catch to utilizing those other cosmic forces that's tied into the shamanism?


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 20, 2021)

Hogo said:


> So I guess getting good at using halo light is about learning how to cut precisely with it?
> 
> I'm guessing there's a catch to utilizing those other cosmic forces that's tied into the shamanism?


How to keep the temperature and intensity consistant and stable, for melting, hardening, cutting and welding the materials, yeah.
As for the other cosmic forces... honestly, I just categorize them as "shamanism" because they feel like from the natural world to me. Just not as HP Lovecraft -ish as people might think, heh.


----------



## Hogo (Jan 20, 2021)

More akin to Shaman in World of Warcraft for example? That comes to mind, if only because that's the RP setting I am coming from.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 20, 2021)

I actually don't play WoW, at all. Only got like half an hour into the game, but I had no idea what I was doing.
But I looked it up, yeah he's like the shaman in WoW.


----------



## Hogo (Jan 20, 2021)

I don't really RP the class often but I really enjoy RP sessions where the Shaman have to negotiate with the elements and make personal sacrifices or go through tribulations in order to use their force, so I think it's a good comparison point.

But yes, if it's like that, then I think you got a great relationship between force of nature and career/craftsmanship! Abilities look good.

The setting sounds fun btw!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 20, 2021)

Hogo said:


> I don't really RP the class often but I really enjoy RP sessions where the Shaman have to negotiate with the elements and make personal sacrifices or go through tribulations in order to use their force, so I think it's a good comparison point.
> 
> But yes, if it's like that, then I think you got a great relationship between force of nature and career/craftsmanship! Abilities look good.
> 
> The setting sounds fun btw!


For that, I'm kind of thinking that he'd have to be possessed by eldritch cosmic entities so he can actually use those powers. How's that sound ?
And the setting is... really vague. I leave it like so because I want him to be able to fit in RPs without having to change too much.


----------



## Hogo (Jan 21, 2021)

I think it's more productive to flesh out your own concepts and your setting and not sacrifice that in order to fit a character from that into other settings, if you have ideas you think you would enjoy fleshing out I say don't hold back and worry about setting transfer later!

If you want to fit into other settings, like ones where it's more realistic or low-magic, you just take away some of the abilities that wouldn't work in this other settings and explore what your character would do if he didn't have magic as a resource. 

As it stands it seems like the cosmic forces are a focused on as resources with how you are describing them, but a resource he finds spiritual connection to his world through, so if he were plopped in a more realistic setting for example you can have him be a type who would use all the resources available to him to become good at his craft while associating with it in a way that fills that need to have a spiritual connection with the world, asking what religions they have and picking the one you think his current spiritualism would translate into the closest.

It's okay if you don't want to go all out and keep things vague but I do think fleshing out the spiritualist aspect of your setting or establishing it with more authority if you already have it fleshed out in your head is beneficial.

Sorry if I'm rambling, concept building is one of my favorite things.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 21, 2021)

Or I'm just a total indecisive disaster that can never really make up my mind on what I actually want, because I feel like I'd change things here and there constantly. Non-stop.
So I don't wanna make things too specific, and later on wonder myself if I actually like it or not.
I thought I was settled with my mammoth-minotaur sona... but now I'm moving on to have this monkey as my main, and the mammoth is secondary.
So yeah, I'm never gonna actually settle with something for long, which is why I keep things vague so I don't have to be bothered too much.



Hogo said:


> As it stands it seems like the cosmic forces are a focused on as resources with how you are describing them, but a resource he finds spiritual connection to his world through, so if he were plopped in a more realistic setting for example you can have him be a type who would use all the resources available to him to become good at his craft while associating with it in a way that fills that need to have a spiritual connection with the world, asking what religions they have and picking the one you think his current spiritualism would translate into the closest.


I'm not exactly a religious person myself, and don't wanna have my chars devote to religions either. If it's in a no-magic setting, then my guy would just be a standard blacksmith without those fancy cosmic forces.


----------



## Hogo (Jan 21, 2021)

Can just figure the setting out via RP, if that's why you're worried about it. RP is forgiving for anyone who is indecisive, I mean, retcon is a term in RP for a reason, sounds like this is a character retcon. Flexible medium.

It's okay to change a lot it's just you exploring your preferences, things will become more decisive with time, if by disaster you mean a failed experiment, all experiments have results! 

If you are often figuring out what you don't want then you're still on a path of finding what you do want by process of elimination.

As long as you let your RP friends know you're experimenting with your setting and you may change things their characters get defined by, and they're fine with that, should be alright.


----------



## Hogo (Jan 21, 2021)

The entity possession sounds like a good start btw!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 21, 2021)

Hogo said:


> Can just figure the setting out via RP, if that's why you're worried about it. RP is forgiving for anyone who is indecisive, I mean, retcon is a term in RP for a reason, sounds like this is a character retcon. Flexible medium.
> 
> It's okay to change a lot it's just you exploring your preferences, things will become more decisive with time, if by disaster you mean a failed experiment, all experiments have results!
> 
> ...


Alright, I'll see how it goes... I certainly do like stuffs to do with weapons though, so that's one confirmed.



Hogo said:


> The entity possession sounds like a good start btw!


I'm glad


----------



## Hogo (Jan 21, 2021)

Yeah if you're passionate about something, especially since this is a Sona, I say go with it.

Maybe figure out what those specific conflicts he had with the tribe too, that kinda backstory definitely influences motivations, yeah?

Can't think of anything else.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 21, 2021)

Hogo said:


> Maybe figure out what those specific conflicts he had with the tribe too, that kinda backstory definitely influences motivations, yeah?


Mostly just him not as good as any of the others. Everyone's good at fighting, hunting, gathering plants, or making herbal remedies, so on and so forth... while he never even knew what he liked. Those of his age disrespected him, made fun of him and/or just left him behind, while his parents were pretty disappointed in him.
So, he decided to take his leave and be elsewhere.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 21, 2021)

A Heart In Pieces said:


> Oh no, the mammoth is still there, still named Cosmos. This monkey is just a different sona.
> His name is Sol Wacom right ?
> Sol means sun, and Wacom is the brand of drawing tablet I use.
> Sol Wacom also sounds like Sun Wukong... kinda.


Oooh, I get it! Nicely done then!


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 24, 2021)

A Heart In Pieces said:


> My new sona :
> 
> NAME : Sol Wacom
> SPECIES : monkey-gorilla
> ...


oh he a big boy .

funny to me that men seem to always do this thing where everything has to be really powerful.

i think it's very appealing.

i need strong people to help me in my life.

strength isn't always bad, the strength to do the right thing is nothing monstrous.

and i think your oc is kinda sexy too.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 24, 2021)

That's what we all like, don't we ? Being powerful, strong, independent and all that, so we're always the victor.
Though, I don't like powerful-at-everything, myself. I prefer when people have actual specialty such as physical strength, precise accuracy, or agile maneuverability, etc. And not done like in anime where people are physically strong/tough, magically powerful, absolute accuracy, and slippery-agile maneuverable.



NetanDakabi said:


> and i think your oc is kinda sexy too.


I'm not surprised. Who can resist my king-sized bed belly ? Hehe.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 24, 2021)

A Heart In Pieces said:


> That's what we all like, don't we ? Being powerful, strong, independent and all that, so we're always the victor.
> Though, I don't like powerful-at-everything, myself. I prefer when people have actual specialty such as physical strength, precise accuracy, or agile maneuverability, etc. And not done like in anime where people are physically strong/tough, magically powerful, absolute accuracy, and slippery-agile maneuverable.
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised. Who can resist my king-sized bed belly ? Hehe.


I'm not a fan of all the fancy things, i just want might.

I'm a pretty good shot myself but when do you need gun skills in real life?

belly pillows are nice to hug and squeeze you into the couch cusions.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 24, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> I'm a pretty good shot myself but when do you need gun skills in real life?


I know the correct answer that will definitely get me banned from FAF...



NetanDakabi said:


> belly pillows are nice to hug and squeeze you into the couch cusions.


Then have at it, hehe. Open for all.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 24, 2021)

A Heart In Pieces said:


> I know the correct answer that will definitely get me banned from FAF...
> 
> 
> Then have at it, hehe. Open for all.


gives you a big squishy hug


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 30, 2021)

Hogo said:


> The entity possession sounds like a good start btw!


I updated his bio (still this thread) with the entity known as "The Sun Unborn", check it out if you like


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 11, 2021)

oh no he's a burny character and i'm extremely flammable


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 11, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> oh no he's a burny character and i'm extremely flammable


maybe i can "convince" him to leave yo alone lol


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 11, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> maybe i can "convince" him to leave yo alone lol


lol poor Charlie


----------

